# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Slaap: korte momenten van slapeloosheid even schadelijk dan slapeloze nachten

## FRANCOIS580

*Slaap: korte momenten van slapeloosheid even schadelijk dan slapeloze nachten*

Niet alleen het aantal patiënten dat regelmatig met slapeloze nachten heeft te kampen neemt sterk toe. Steeds meer mensen worden geconfronteerd met korte momenten van een verstoorde slaap. Zo’n verstoorde slaap duurt dan gemiddeld zo’n half uur en daarna geraak je dan erg moeilijk weer in slaap. Deze korte momenten van slapeloosheid moeten ernstig worden genomen. Volgens recent wetenschappelijk onderzoek zijn ze immers even schadelijk voor je gezondheid dan slapeloze nachten.

Patiënten met een verstoorde slaap of semi-somnia worden haast iedere nacht gedurende een half uurtje klaar wakker. Dat heeft de meest uiteenlopende oorzaken. Sommige onder hen liggen te piekeren omdat hun gedachten nog steeds op volle toeren draaien. Volgens Professor Nerina Ramlakhan slapen deze patiënten wel lang genoeg, maar zijn ze ‘s morgens niet echt uitgerust. De oorzaak daarvan ligt hem in het feit dat ze gedurende hun slaap teveel informatie verwerken. Als gevolg daarvan blijven hun hersenen veel te actief voor een gezonde slaap.

*Stress verstoord je slaap* 
Britse wetenschappers volgden ruim dertigduizend patiënten met ernstige slaapproblemen en een verstoorde slaap gedurende een periode van maar liefst vijf jaar. Uit de resultaten van dit grootschalig onderzoek wordt de technologie als de grote schuldige aangewezen. Mensen kampen al eeuwenlang met stress en die werkstress was toen al verantwoordelijk voor een vertoorde slaap. dit verstoorde de slaap. Toen kon men echter werk en gezin beter scheiden. Na het werk slaagde men er toen veel beter in zich te ontspannen. Dat hebben we blijkbaar verleerd. Dankzij een regelmatige en gezonde ontspanning waren toen onze hersenen in staat de problemen van de voorbije dag te verwerken waardoor je iedere morgen weer zo fris als een hoentje ontwaakte.je hersenen konden ‘s nachts deze problemen verwerken waardoor je ‘s ochtends fris wakker werd. Nu zijn we actief tot we ons bed opzoeken. We sporten, kijken tv, en maken uitgebreid gebruik van social media zodat onze hersenen weinig of geen rust kennen, en dat is meestal de oorzaak van slaapproblemen en een verstoorde nachtrust.

*Melatonine* 
Gedurende je slaap neemt de productie van het hormoon melatonine af, je lichaamstemperatuur daalt en je lichaam en geest ontspannen zich. Dat heeft voor gevolg dat je zenuwstelsel compleet wordt uitgeschakeld. Nieuwe technologieën zoals GSM en PC verstoren je slaapproces. Door al deze stralingen hebben we meer tijd nodig om in te slapen. Verwerken van informatie Als gevolg van Niet alleen je lichaam, maar zeker ook je hersenen hebben een gezonde slaap broodnodig om alle informatie die overdag werd opgenomen. In onze huidige mediamaatschappij wordt de informatiestroom die je hersenen dagelijks te verwerken krijgen zo groot dat je hersenen al die informatie tijdens je slaap onmogelijk allemaal kunnen verwerken. Daardoor zitten we ‘s nachts veel langer in deze verwerkingsfase en wordt de periode van je diepe slaap veel korter waardoor je vermoeid weer ontwaakt. 

*Extra slaaptips van Professor Ramlakhan* 
• Neem voldoende rustpauzes: Neem dagelijks elke negentig minuten een 
rustpauze om je gedachten te ordenen. 
• Drinken: drink minstens twee liter water per dag voldoende water, zodat je vaker naar het toilet moet. Doe dat zonder GSM, ipad enz. 
• Lagere lichtsterkte.../...

Lees verder...

----------

